# [Heisec] Hacker-Gruppen verbünden sich



## Newsfeed (21 Juni 2011)

LulzSec und Anonymous, die sich zuvor angefeindet hatten, wollen nun gemeinsame Sache machen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Weiterlesen...


----------



## Heiko (21 Juni 2011)

Da freuen wir uns schon drauf...


----------

